# YIPPEE<YIPPEE< WHAHOO!!!!!!! Great news :D



## Catwoman76 (Sep 21, 2011)

I managed to get into my emails today and this is what I found.  I can't believe it, I'm surprised, shocked, but so excited.  I'm in wonderful shock and it feels, well, tremendous................... an interview Yippee 
I had to share this with you all:-

Hello,

Great News!

We loved your application for the position of store team member and we are therefore very keen to meet you and find out more!

Date:Sunday 25th September 
Time:1730-1900
Location:Basingstoke store
Contact name & Number:

It will be great to see you there, but if for any reason you can?t make the time and place just ring and we will try to agree another time!

At Pets at Home we love to have ?fun?, and will therefore make sure that the assessment process is as relaxed and entertaining as possible!

To get us started we will share a little more information about us, then the store, and the team will tell you why this is a truly fantastic place to work.

Then you will join in our ?fun? activity and have a quick 5 minute opportunity to interview the team about what we do and what it?s really like to work with us!
Plenty of opportunities to get the low down of a job we?re pretty sure you will really enjoy?

We want you to feel as relaxed as possible on the day, we will be in our uniforms so please come along in casual dress.

Please contact us in advance should you have any special requirements or require any adjustments to the assessment process.

Not long now before you get a chance to shine! If you have any questions give us a call. 
The information contained in this e-mail and any attachment is private and confidential and intended only for the named addressee(s). If you are not the named addressee(s), please notify the sender.


New|ReplyReply allForward|DeleteJunkNot junkSweep ▼
Move all from...
Delete all from...
Block from...
Mark this folder as read
Empty this folderMark as ▼
Unread
Read
Flagged
Unflagged
Phishing scam
My friend's been hacked!Move to ▼
Inbox
Junk
Drafts
Sent
DeletedEmpty|
Close ad ? 2011 Microsoft Terms PrivacyAbout our adsAdvertiseDevelopers Help Center FeedbackEnglish 

 {0}
 Manage folders
Add a new folder
Manage rulesGet email from another account
Create a Hotmail alias
Send automated vacation repliesAdd friends
View all contacts
Manage categoriesThis message is too wide to fit your screen. Show full message


----------



## elliebug (Sep 21, 2011)

yay!!! good luck


----------



## Steff (Sep 21, 2011)

Sheena that is absolutly brillaint news hun so chuffed for you, all the best for Sunday knock um dead


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 21, 2011)

Steff said:


> Sheena that is absolutly brillaint news hun so chuffed for you, all the best for Sunday knock um dead



Thanks ellie and steff sssooooooo exciting and nervous now.  The only problem is the lack of buses at that time on a Sunday and it's too far to walk, so not sure what to do, maybe change the day.  Sheena


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2011)

Excellent news Sheena! Really pleased for you!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 21, 2011)

That's really fantastic news Sheena.  I'm so pleased for you.  I really hope you get the job x


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow thats brilliant news xxx


----------



## gail1 (Sep 21, 2011)

thats great news hunnie am well thrilled for you. good luck


----------



## Twinkle (Sep 21, 2011)

Fab! When you are successful I shall come in and say hello with my crazy mutt Harvey!


----------



## Mark T (Sep 21, 2011)

Congrats  best of luck


----------



## HelenP (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow, all sounds very laid back and 'unstuffy'; ideal !!

xx


----------



## caffeine_demon (Sep 21, 2011)

Sunday at half 5?? what an odd time for an interview!

good luck!


----------



## PhilT (Sep 21, 2011)

Good luck Sheena 

Bit of an odd day and time for an interview though!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 21, 2011)

If they are open on a Sunday, ie they could expect you to work then, then don't make it look as if you can't get there Sheena, even if you hate all your rellies and neighbours, beg a lift.  Unless you mean the buses stop at X o'clock on Sundays - and I know it's 5.15 pm round here.


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 21, 2011)

That's fantastic news Sheena! I couldn't be more pleased if I tried! I'll be keeping everything crossed for you on Sunday. Just be your lovely self and I'm sure you'll walk it. XXXXX


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 21, 2011)

Excellent news. Well done


----------



## trophywench (Sep 21, 2011)

Sugar, I'm having connection probs tonight and posted that then didn't know if it was on or off etc etc blah blah -

only to find later I'd not said "well done and good luck!"


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks again for your wonderful replies 

I know the buses run every 1/2 hour during the day on a Sunday and I know they change, probably after 6pm, as its 20/25 mins on the bus, I don't want to be stuck there at a bus stop miles away( it's probably not miles away, just feels like that).

I'm trying to work out who I could ask to give me a lift home or just have to pay out for a bus, then a taxi, I just want to get home safe and sound. I will have to make my mind up and email the company tomorrow, to let them know I will be coming.

When I go for my IT course on Friday afternoon I will ask for interview tips, I know I'm going to need them (nerves and trying not to appear too desperate

As most people know I love animals and I had a Saturday job at a Kennels in a village a few miles away, when I was a teenager!  Also, I was a dog minder for a nice couple who worked full time in the 90's and Garth, the black Labrador, practically lived at my house.

Any tips or advice would be greatfully appreciated, I don't want to kick myself later for not asking the right questions or getting tongue tied etc

Take care all with love from Sheena x


----------



## Donald (Sep 21, 2011)

Yea you go girl knock them for six hope you get the job.


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 21, 2011)

Well reading the e-mail you got from them they sound quite laid back and it looks like most of the interview will be them talking to you with just a 5 min slot for you to ask questions. They've asked for you to wear casual clothes too, so I would say it will be quite friendly and informal. Just be yourself and try to relax. Try to think of a couple of questions to ask in the 5 min slot, such as why do they enjoy working for the company. I'm pretty sure they'll love you and want you to join them. XXXXX


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 21, 2011)

Keeping fingers crossed, go 4 it !!


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 21, 2011)

Really good news Sheena. Hope it all comes good. 

Rob


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 22, 2011)

Best of luck Sheena for Sunday!  Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Barb (Sep 22, 2011)

*Brilliant*

Really pleased to hear about your interview and hope all goes well. 

I daren't go into our local Pets at Home because I always want to buy a lop-eared rabbit.




Catwoman76 said:


> I managed to get into my emails today and this is what I found.  I can't believe it, I'm surprised, shocked, but so excited.  I'm in wonderful shock and it feels, well, tremendous................... an interview Yippee
> I had to share this with you all:-
> 
> Hello,
> ...


----------



## cazscot (Sep 22, 2011)

Good luck Sheena, finders crossed for you  x


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 22, 2011)

That's my umpty-fourth birthday so it's bound to be a good day for an interview. Congratulations and very good luck.


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 22, 2011)

I may be in Basingstoke on Sunday! If I see that shop, I'll wave through the window in support!!

Andy


----------



## Klocky (Sep 22, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I may be in Basingstoke on Sunday! If I see that shop, I'll wave through the window in support!!
> 
> Andy



I think if you're in Basingstoke Andy you should go in and sing Sheena's praises!


BTW, good luck Sheena really hope it all works out for you and you get the job xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 22, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I may be in Basingstoke on Sunday! If I see that shop, I'll wave through the window in support!!
> 
> Andy



Haha Andy good joke 

Twinkle If ( or when) I get the job I would love to see you and Harvey x

Thanks Klocky x I know you have been feeling poorlyx Take care

I have found out the times of the buses.  They run every 1/2 up until 6.30pm, and then every hour after that,so the next one would be 7.30pm, so it looks as though I might have to get a taxi back.  I don't want to hang about in a unfamiliar place when it's getting dark.  I will try and let you all know how It went, but it all depends on this unpredictable dongle , but I will try my hardest to get onto the forum.  Sheena x


----------



## AJLang (Sep 25, 2011)

All the best with your interview today Sheena x   Susie also sends her best wishes because she absolutely loves going to Pets at Home (and nearly helped herself to some biscuits there last weekend - luckily OH realised what Susie was about to do just in time)


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2011)

Good luck from me too Sheena!


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 25, 2011)

Best of luck Sheena. You know they need you...

You just have to convince them 

Rob


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 25, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Best of luck Sheena. You know they need you...
> 
> You just have to convince them
> 
> Rob



Hi I'm going in 1/2 hour :O but my stomach is turning over and I feel sick!  I know it will be better when I get there and I have been revising on job interviews and now Grace's dad is running late and hasn't collected her yet, I had Grace this weekend.
 I will revise even more on the bus.  Thank you all so much, ( especially gail for your lovely picture message today) I can only do my best and hope they would like me to work for them.  BFN  Sheena x


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hi I'm going in 1/2 hour :O but my stomach is turning over and I feel sick!  I know it will be better when I get there and I have been revising on job interviews and now Grace's dad is running late and hasn't collected her yet, I had Grace this weekend.
> I will revise even more on the bus.  Thank you all so much, ( especially gail for your lovely picture message today) I can only do my best and hope they would like me to work for them.  BFN  Sheena x



Take some deep breaths  I find that sucking a mint helps calm my nerves - just make sure you finish it before you get there! Big hugs!


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2011)

Sheena best of luck hun xxxxx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2011)

Hoping to hear from Sheena soon, I might not sleep tonight!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello I'm back!

It was a group interview 5 of us turned up 4 females, 1 male. We had to talk about ourselves for 1 minute then the Manager, Lesley, talked about the company and what they need/want from a new employee.  We were split into 2 groups and had to work together as a team to come up with a new idea and  then sell it to to them( a bit like dragons den lol)  I came up with the idea of a Cat Boxing ring and Alan and Poppy liked it so Alan drew in on a large piece of paper while we were kneeling on the floor and 3 of the shop team were watching us. After 15 mins we had to show and sell our idea ( well, I held it up and Alan gave the speech) it was good fun and I think they liked the madcap idea, I thought of that because of 2 of our Cats, Pebbles and Harley fighting. 
The other candidates seemed very nice and we all got on well. In a weeks time, if they are still interested, then an email is sent out for the next stage and that is to work in the shop and then after that, an interview with Lesley the Manager. There is also training that has to be done Level 1, level 2 etc about Reptiles, fish, cats and dogs etc.  So quite a lot of commitment to the possible job and the Manager wants someone who will go the course and not just do it for a couple of months and then get fed up and leave. She kept saying if this isn't for you then please tell us and that will be that.

Graces dad gave me a lift back and I got in about 7.40pm . So that's all for now folks.  Thank you again for your lovely posts  Sheena x
ps You can sleep easy tonight Alan lol, I know I will.

So I will have to wait and see if they are still interested.


----------



## Steff (Sep 25, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hello I'm back!
> 
> It was a group interview 5 of us turned up 4 females, 1 male. We had to talk about ourselves for 1 minute then the Manager, Lesley, talked about the company and what they need/want from a new employee.  We were split into 2 groups and had to work together as a team to come up with a new idea and  then sell it to to them( a bit like dragons den lol)  I came up with the idea of a Cat Boxing ring and Alan and Poppy liked it so Alan drew in on a large piece of paper while we were kneeling on the floor and 3 of the shop team were watching us. After 15 mins we had to show and sell our idea ( well, I held it up and Alan gave the speech) it was good fun and I think they liked the madcap idea, I thought of that because of 2 of our Cats, Pebbles and Harley fighting.
> The other candidates seemed very nice and we all got on well. In a weeks time, if they are still interested, then an email is sent out for the next stage and that is to work in the shop and then after that, an interview with Lesley the Manager. There is also training that has to be done Level 1, level 2 etc about Reptiles, fish, cats and dogs etc.  So quite a lot of commitment to the possible job and the Manager wants someone who will go the course and not just do it for a couple of months and then get fed up and leave. She kept saying if this isn't for you then please tell us and that will be that.
> ...



Sounds like a wicked interview Sheena,hope it all goes brill and your the one who gets the job...xxx


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2011)

Sounds like they have a good selection procedure Sheena! I am sure you will have shone, you are such a lovely person! Hope you get the call back, I will get all my cat-owning friends to demand cat-boxing rings for Christmas


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 25, 2011)

It sounds very positive Sheena, and I'm glad it went so well for you. I better keep my fingers crossed for the e-mail now then.  XXXXX


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 26, 2011)

Good luck Sheena!

Now It's embarrassed Andy time! It wasn't Basingstoke I was going to! It was Maidstone. 

I seem to be mixing them up for some reason at the moment. Anyway, I passed a pet shop in Maidstone so I peeked inside anyway! 

Andy


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi everyone I had an unfortunately this time etc  email  today from Pets at Home............................ I will try and and email and ask why for future reference.  Can't say anymore than that. BFN Sheena


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hi everyone I had an unfortunately this time etc  email  today from Pets at Home............................ I will try and and email and ask why for future reference.  Can't say anymore than that. BFN Sheena



Very sorry to hear that Sheena, hope you have more luck next time and that they keep you on file in case another vacancy arises.


----------



## Steff (Sep 26, 2011)

Catwoman76 said:


> Hi everyone I had an unfortunately this time etc  email  today from Pets at Home............................ I will try and and email and ask why for future reference.  Can't say anymore than that. BFN Sheena



Sorry to hear that Sheena they dont know what there missing xxx


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm sorry about that too Sheena. Better luck next time and try not to lose heart.

Best wishes,

Andy


----------



## am64 (Sep 26, 2011)

just caught up with this and am sorry you didnt get it this time ... but ask for feedback and its all good experience for next time xxx


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Sep 26, 2011)

Never mind Sheena I am sure something will come up real soon with your name on it.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 27, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Never mind Sheena I am sure something will come up real soon with your name on it.



Thank you to you all.  I thought the interview went well and I tried to make myself stand out and not be in the background, which can happen.  I emailed the company yesterday asking for feedback, but nothing yet.  I know they might be busy, but they were quick enough to let me know I wasn't wanted! Anyway, I'm back at Jobseekers this morning and then my IT course this afternoon.  I've found a job on Direct Gov, which says I will be able to pick up an application form from Jobseekers, so I will ask when I get there.
  Your support means so much to me , I had the wind knocked out of me, again, and it's hard sometimes to see the postive side or what might be around that corner, but onwards and upwards.  Take care all and best wishes Sheena X


----------



## KateR (Sep 27, 2011)

Good luck Sheena. I know you'll find something soon.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry to hear your news sheena, I've only just seen the post.  I had to take Mr Sparkles to Pets at home on the last bank holiday as he was having a strange trancelike experience.  Turned out he had a high temp and after 2 jabs and throwing up over the carpet he was fine!!  Am cross with them for not giving you the job though.  All the best with your job hunt.xx


----------



## Klocky (Sep 27, 2011)

Keep your chin up Sheena, that job was obviously not the right one for you.  You will get a job eventually, I know you will xxxxxxx


----------



## AJLang (Sep 27, 2011)

Sheena they don't deserve you.  You are way too good for them.  Keep positive I'm sure that you will get a job soon. Lots of hugs xx


----------



## Catwoman76 (Sep 27, 2011)

Aaawww Klocky and AJ thank you so much, I'm getting a lump in my throat now, you are all just sooooooooooooo kind. Sheena


----------



## Blythespirit (Sep 27, 2011)

Sheena, only just seen this as I didn't expect you to hear back from them so soon. I'm sorry it didn't work out this time, but I'm sure you'll find your ideal job soon and when you do they'll be lucky to have you. Take care. XXXXX


----------

